# Well that's one way to get a ride...



## Billy Cougar White (Dec 15, 2018)

So I've been planning a hitch hiking trip from my current location to a small surfer/hippy town about 320 km north of here. As usual I was trying to earn a couple extra bucks for the trip, so when a buddy mentioned that he needed a few tabs of acid, i put my feelers out, and found some really good stuff, that I could get and sell to my buddy and turn a $20 profit while still giving him a good deal. When I met with my acid guy(an old school hippy we will call Grasshopper) he mentioned that me buying the acid from him was great because he is leaving town in 4 days and needs to make a few bucks, I mentioned that I'm leaving town the same day, and asked where he was going......wouldn't you know it, he was going to the same surfer/hippy town as I am going to hitch to! At which point he right away offered to give me a ride, and I offered to help out with gas money and weed. As we talked more, it got even wilder, because we are both going to the same anarcho/hippy commune in the damn town! so in 4 days I hit the road with Grasshopper. Stay tuned for the story in the coming weeks.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 15, 2018)

yaaaaas!!!


----------



## Dmac (Dec 15, 2018)

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 17, 2018)

Fate bro fate.


----------

